# Refurbish of Mercedes AMG Wheels on CLS



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

Thought I would post a few pics of a refurb I did for my brother on his CLS a few weeks ago. He is looking to sell his Mercedes in the New Year, but the wheels were letting the car down 

Some severe Gutter Rash going on here!









First thing to do was whip the wheel off and get it cleaned up, bead broken, tyre wrapped and onto the Prep Station









All the damage repaired, filled where neccessary and primed.








The system I use uses a clear Primer, cured by UV Oven, so it actually doesn't look primed!

And resprayed in VF Silver, Clear Coat and put back into the UV Oven to cure the UV Lacquer. Following that, reinflated and remounted on the car.








Sorry for low light pic - daylight fading and had been explaining the repair process to my brother which was delaying the overall repair time 

Hope this is of some interest :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice work there fella :thumb:


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Top job


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good.

Is this a business I take it?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

great repair , looks like a new rim :thumb:


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Is this a business I take it?


Thanks 

It is indeed, but this was for family member, so ok to post I think? (seemed appropriate for this section?)


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

CTR De said:


> great repair , looks like a new rim :thumb:


Cheers  originally he thought all 4 wheels would need doing , but after washed them down, it was only the two fronts had any damage and fortunately the colour match was actually perfect with the original (if I had the do all 4, I'd have frozen me bits off! (bleeding cold that day it was  )


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi mate seen as your in the trade do you know what colour is used on standard civic type r alloy wheels. My car is a 2005 17 inch standard wheels or can you recommend a nice bright silver I can use. Thanks


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

braders said:


> Hi mate seen as your in the trade do you know what colour is used on standard civic type r alloy wheels. My car is a 2005 17 inch standard wheels or can you recommend a nice bright silver I can use. Thanks


Wheels don't tend to have paint codes and do not have the same level of colour control out from the wheel makers. Because of this, specialist wheel paint suppliers do their own matches and they use their own descriptions so are not very interchangeable - and are often slightly different as they would have been matched against different batches of the 'same' wheels. E.g. I have an 'Anthracite' from one supplier which is different to the 'Anthracite' I have from another Supplier for the same make. They are very similar, but put them side by side and they are clearly different.

I'll have a look either tomorrow or Thursday (info is in my workshop) to see what paint I would look at first for a standard Honda silver :thumb:


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

braders said:


> Hi mate seen as your in the trade do you know what colour is used on standard civic type r alloy wheels. My car is a 2005 17 inch standard wheels or can you recommend a nice bright silver I can use. Thanks





Hoovie said:


> I'll have a look either tomorrow or Thursday (info is in my workshop) to see what paint I would look at first for a standard Honda silver :thumb:


I did PM braders this info, but just to close the loop if anyone else was curious to know the answer, the standard Honda Wheel colour is referred to as SP3 by my paint supplier and described as "... A Fine Aluminium Flake with a darker tint typically used for BMW Mini, Mitsubishi, Honda & most asian makes."


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing it


----------

